# Accès serveur FreeNAS depuis Mac OS X ML



## amoniac (4 Mai 2013)

Salut salut,

Tout d'abord, j'espère ne pas me tromper de forum pour mon message. J'ai regardé un peu les précédents messages qui ressemblaient à mon problèmes et il y en a dans le forum "UNIX, ..." et dans "Mac OS X" (mon problème est un peu lié à FreeNAS mais surtout à ma connexion en AFP via ML). De plus, dans mes recherches, je n'ai pas encore trouver de solutions à mon problème.

Je vais commencer par vous expliquer brièvement mon soucis et le contexte. Mac User depuis de nombreuses années, mon ordinateur principale tournait sur un Windows 8 et cela me convenait pour mes tâches quotidiennes (il me servait surtout à regarder des séries et des films avec ses deux écrans). Utilisateur d'un MacBook Pro depuis quelques années pour mes déplacements, je me suis finalement décidé à passer sur un iMac 27" (OS X 10.8.3) pour mes tâches principales. Ainsi, j'ai transformé mon PC W8 en serveur NAS (FreeNAS plus précisément).

J'ai donc créé un volume (2x3To, en mirror) que j'ai appelé "series" et un dataset ("tv"). Sur ce dataset, j'ai créé un partage AFP ("series", oui je sais, ça fait redondance mais je n'ai rien trouvé d'autre d'explicite ). 

En ce qui concerne les droits d'accès, sur le partage "series", j'ai "@famille" dans "allow list" et dans "Read-write Access". Groupe duquel je fais parti.

Les services AFP et FTP sont activés. J'accède sans soucis au NAS en FTP et je peux déposer des dossiers. Toutefois, lorsque je souhaite me connecter via le Finder (Menu "Go", "Connect to server" ou Cmd+K), j'obtiens le message suivant : "There was a problem connecting to the server <ip>. The server may not exist or it is unavailable at this time. Check the server name or IP address, check your network connection, and then try again.". A noter qu'avant, je pouvais y accéder mais pas déposer mes fichiers. Je ne sais plus, malheureusement, ce que j'ai modifié. Et simplement pour être sûr, lorsque je me connecte au serveur, j'entre l'adresse IP du serveur(afp://<ip>). Dois-je préciser le nom du partage à la suite ? (j'ai aussi testé, en vain).

Alors j'ai vu qu'un problème similaire était remonté pour OS X Lion et qu'une solution avait été proposée par une KB d'Apple (Connecting to legacy AFP services). Toutefois, je ne parviens pas à la mettre en oeuvre : l'étape 3 échoue et j'ai pourtant tenté de rebooter le Mac... En vain.

Si quelqu'un a déjà été confronté au problème ou a simplement une idée, cela m'intéresse .

En tout cas merci  et désolé pour ce petit pavé, j'ai essayé d'être suffisamment explicite . Si vous avez besoin de plus d'infos, je reste dans le coin.


----------



## amoniac (4 Mai 2013)

Re-bonjour,

Petites évolutions quant à mon problème. J'ai activé le partage AFP pour mon compte utilisateur dans "System Preferences" > "Sharing" > "File Sharing". Du coup, désormais, mon NAS apparaît bien dans les partages du Finder. Toutefois, j'ai toujours ce problème de "read-only" : dés que je tente de glisser un fichier sur un répertoire du NAS, j'ai le message suivant : "Some files can't be processed, either because you don't have permission to modify them, or because they are on a locked volume."

PS : désolé pour le double post, je ne peux pas modifier mon premier message.


----------



## Misterbobo (7 Mai 2013)

Salut,

j'ai eu probleme un peu similaire, pas de possibilite de supprimer des fichiers ou des dossiers sur mon nas, avec message d'erreur. Le probleme venait du fait que j'avais créer les dossiers avec snow leopard et que j'avais migre sous Lion. Pour le systeme unix du nas, le fait de vouloir intervenir sur les fichiers existant sous Lion, revenait a acceder aux donnees via un autre compte utilisateur non connu (SL etant le compte connu "a la création").

Les données que je copiais avec Lion elle ne posaient pas de problème (meme utilisateur pour le NAS). J'ai donc du acceder en SSH sous le terminal pour modifier les donnees qui etaient issus de manip sous SL, pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre.


----------



## amoniac (13 Mai 2013)

Hello *Misterbobo *et merci pour ta réponse.

Pour ma part j'ai récupéré mes fichiers déposés sur un disque dur externe depuis un Windows 8 et je les ais mis sur le NAS depuis ce disque dur via l'iMac que j'utilise actuellement.

Je vais quand même regarder ta solution de plus près. Toutefois, lorsque tu dis que tu accèdes "en SSH sous le terminal pour modifier les donnees qui etaient issus de manip sous SL", qu'entends-tu par "modifier les données" ? S'agit-il d'un d'un chmod ?


----------

